# HTML Sonderzeichen und JSF



## miketech (28. Mai 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte gerne ein HTML Sonderzeichen ausgeben, was ja mit & gehen sollte. 

<hutputText value="&"></hutputText>

<hutputText value="&" escape="false"></hutputText>

Funktioniert alles nicht. Es wird einfach gar nichts ausgebenen. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das funktionieren könnte?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## WeirdAl (28. Mai 2007)

Schau mal hier nach: www.w3schools.com/tags/ref_entities.asp
Wenn Du ein & darstellen willst, musst Du "& amp;" als value setzen.

Cu
Alex


----------



## miketech (29. Mai 2007)

Hi,

danke. So hats nun funktioniert.

<hutputText value="&bull;" escape="false">

Gruß

Mike


----------

